# How important are modes?



## obwan

Do you incorporate the 7 modes into your excercize routine or do you stick with just Major and minor? If you do how do you practice them?


----------



## mtmailey

I do i uses all 12 tones on the scale when i write my music.That way i do not have limit to the scale.


----------



## Taggart

Nope. Just stick to major and minor scales.

If you are playing "modal" music you either have some guide to the "harmonies" because you're playing some sort of church music or else you're playing folk in which case you're (usually) on your own as folk tunes can get really "odd". The main thing is to be aware of the possible chord progressions in each mode.


----------



## Davzon

I think at the end of the day scales are all good if you know you're going to use them, The major and minor are the foundation of all music. modes are easy as long as the chords are basic once you go adding, dom 7 chords and F 7 #5#9 chords they will be more complicated.


----------



## rborganist

If you are going to study music formally, you will need to learn the modes as part of music theory. If you are going to be a church musician, at least in a liturgical church, you must know the modes, as you will be playing and/or singing chant of various sorts, much of which is modal. If you are going to be a musician in a Catholic church, it will be vital, as Gregorian Chant will at some point be a part of the service. So learn them, learn to identify them, and if you are interested in composing, compose in them. Actually composing in the various modes is probably the best way to fix them in your mind.


----------

